# Testers Wanted



## cranialscratch (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm busy putting together a proof-of-concept for a new biodegradable*, temporarily reusable, coffee cup with integrated sleeve and hinged lid. With the aim that the cost per cup is comparable with existing disposable cups, lids and sleeves. To make sure I gather good insights I really need testers.

If you're interested, when the trial batch is ready, I would like to be able to send you a few dozen cups for trial with your customers.

Simply serve hot beverages in the cups and gauge feedback. Share your insights with me and that's it!

  

For more info on the cup, you can view details here: https://challenges.openideo.com/chal...eve-idea-stage

Many thanks for reading. Let me know if you're interested.

Matt

*Full disclosure, I'm still sourcing the right material. Very few out there that can withstand hot drinks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Post approved by Glenn


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

this actually could be a big thing if it works out.

I'm a home user so can't really help but good luck!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd be interested... For info I'm a cloth nappy library librarian.... Happy to PM you links to my social media feeds, happy to trial and reuse etc

(I'm assuming by limited reuse you don't mean washed on site, you mean take home by the customer) happy to share a few with other hippy mummy types!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm also interested in how this would differ from the £1.25 cup sold in Starbucks, which is recyclable.

I'm assuming it has a very low price point as compared with bamboo and silicone lids?

And as for s cool area to hold, recycled paper sleeves are fully recyclable


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What happened with this, does anyone know?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I hadn't seen this originally. I'd be interested in helping out with it's testing, if it does go ahead although my turnaround times for feedback would depend on when it happened. I'm currently just starting out running some charity events occasionally and using disposable cups. I'm using recyclable cups anyway, but like the addition of the re-use if people wanted to.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

@cranialscratch are you still there?







give us an update


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

We might be able to help test for you if this is still a thing


----------



## cranialscratch (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi all! @Glenn ; @MildredM ; @Greenblood ; @Phobic ; @Stanic ; @Syenitic ; @Missy ; @jlarkin ; @ShortShots

Apologies for the tardy reply. For some reason all the notifications were going into Junk. :/

Work is still in progress - and I'll be able to reveal more soon on trialing the cup.

Thank you so much for your interest.

Best wishes,

Matt


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

I'd be interested in giving this a test if your still after people?

I have quite a few customers who prefer to use reusable cups, so this could be a winner


----------



## HPLBravo (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm currently in the planning stages of a new mobile business and I'm planning on using rainforest alliance beans and compostable cups. I have a tab open on one of my devices (one of hundreds at the moment) and the cost was comparable to other take away cups. I would be happy to consider your product if you provide information. Unless of course it is your product I have open already.


----------



## blueray (Sep 29, 2014)

Anyone have any answers to where to get Eco-friendly takeaway cups and best prices at the moment I use triple walled but to get the same sort of prices I am going to have to go to single walled and sleeves if i go for Double walled they are twice the price of current cups any help out there?


----------

